# Buying 1st Hasselblad- is this a good deal?



## ClassicHippie (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm new around here as a member, but have been reading for quite a while. I'm a photography student and looking to buy my first Hasselblad. I found a kit on Craigslist and would like some input as so whether this is a good deal or not. I haven't seen it in person- these are the seller's rating conditions and images. He's asking $1,500. Thank you!


500c/m body- rating condition 9
Waist level view finder 9
A12 back, chrome 9
A12 back, black 10
Sonnar 4/150 with shade 9
Distagon 4/50 FLE with shade 10
Extension tube #16
Focus screen with central grid #42234
Beattie brightness enhancing screen with 8x10 crops
Bellows shade
Boxes and manual


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a steal or it's stolen or it's broken.

Joe


----------



## ClassicHippie (Mar 7, 2013)

I asked to meet him at my local film lab to shoot a roll and have them process it immediately so I can make sure everything works there's no light leaks. He agreed and I checked the serial numbers also and they match what he's told me. This is what he said:

"No fungus.  The glass on both lenses are excellent.  Shutter speeds are up to par based on my exposures only.  No light leaks.  I have the original screen, but a Beattie bright screen in currently in the viewfinder.  I bought the body and 150mm lens used in 1997, the 50mm and A-12 back I purchased new in '97.  Was used moderately for 5 years, not too much lately.  It has not been serviced.  I am selling it because I just don't use it anymore.  It is a little hard for me to sell my equipment, but it doesn't make sense for me to keep it."


----------



## Designer (Mar 7, 2013)

Now is the time to buy film cameras.  Have fun with it!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems like a fair price.


----------



## ClassicHippie (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, everyone. From what I've read, a CLA can be pretty pricey. Other than something malfunctioning, how do you know when it's needed?


----------



## ClassicHippie (Mar 15, 2013)

New question guys...I'm supposed to check out the camera this weekend, but just found this listing am having second thoughts about the first one now (the guy dropped it $100, so both of these are $1400). This body is 20 years newer, but doesn't have the extra lenses (especially that FLE). So now I'm wonder that both of these are the same price, which one is a better deal? Thanks so much



This Hasselblad 501CM Film Camera Body (Black), comes with the Hasselblad 80mm f/2.8 T*Planar Lens, a waist level finder, prism view finder, and a Hasselblad A12 6x6 120 Film Back. All are near Mint condition!!

The 501 CM camera body's mirror, focusing screen and magnifier show no marks or scratches. It all works flawlessly. 

The 80mm lens has no marks, scratches, fungus, or haze. The focus is smooth and the aperture preview works correctly. The shutter speeds sound to be accurate. In other words near Mint.

Included are the Hasselblad Adjustable Neck Strap, original instruction book, and certification papers.

This kit was purchased in 2002, and has seen about 40 rolls of film since.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 15, 2013)

Big issue with any leaf shutter is if it has been used enough so it functions accurately at all speeds. 
   Had a large problem with my Mamiya RB67 that suffered from this problem.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you checked ebay's completed auctions to get an idea what a fair value is?

Unless you're a pro and running 100's of rolls through it, I wouldn't let the age scare you if they are in near identical condition. 

The CLA? The lens on my 1950's Graphic fires like the day it was made and I wouldn't think of having it worked on until it doesn't. The same with my F2's. I think alot of it has to do with how it's stored. I try to exercise my stuff once a year just to work the springs and diaphram.

On a side note, I see you have a prizm finder. I have a metered prizm for my Bronica's and hate it. I'd trade it in a second for a waist level. For me at least, these aren't eye level camera's. I always found them very awkward. It's a lot like putting a prizm on a TLR

Good luck!


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 15, 2013)

Lenses trump bodies.

Price that 50mm and then a 501cm.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd get the first kit you posted. Very versatile set up. Then save your pennies some more and get some developing equipment and a decent scanner. Alternatively you could try and source out a second hand digital back. The camera won't be as fast or convenient as a DSLR but still very nice for landscape and studio. Hasselblads were the staple of wedding pros back in the day.


----------



## ClassicHippie (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks so much, everyone. I'm going to see the first one in the morning and will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## ClassicHippie (Mar 18, 2013)

I got it! Came with a lot of extras he didn't mention in the ad and is in awesome shape. Thanks to everyone who offered advice and helped make this happen


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 18, 2013)

*NICE!
*


----------



## BrianV (Mar 18, 2013)

That is beautiful!

Please post some pictures taken with the new camera.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!

Congrats, and I hope you have many, many years of happiness from it!


----------

